# Selka's Garden



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We planted five David Austin roses to start Selka's Garden. They are still small but blooming! They look beautiful with his stone. His special rose is the Golden Celebration, a dark yellow rose(last pic). My favorite is the Abraham Darby English rose(first pic).

Had to include a pic of my beloved angel.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That is beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a beautiful, loving tribute!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a lovely tribute to sweet Selka. It is just beautiful!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Selka Is Smiling. Evident in the bloom. <3 

Thanks for sharing this most precious part of Selka's afterlife with us.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

It's beautiful. What a wonderful and loving thing to do for your beautiful Selka.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

What a beautiful thing to do! Just lovely!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I miss him so much but I do feel him with me. He was as gentle and beautiful as all the rosebuds.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Such a beautiful tribute to your sweet boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Deb, it's beautiful. What a peaceful, beautiful place to meditate and think of sweet Selka.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

It's just beautiful. What a sweet thing to do.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AA beautiful tribute to your boy and such a special place for you to go to reflect and talk to him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

What a sweet and beautiful tribute to Selka and it is so wonderful you have a place to go sit and talk to him.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

That's such a nice (and pretty) tribute.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Deb, that's beautiful! What a special tribute to Selka.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

That is such a beautiful tribute to such a wonderful dog.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

It brings tears to my eyes but it so beautiful......


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just perfect !!!


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your beloved Selka. I love the picture of him. He is clearly thinking "ok mom, you can give me as many kisses as you want." i hope having such a beautiful place to reflect on Selka will bring you peace.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Beautiful roses Deb! And a nice photo of a very sweet boy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute to Selka,


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute to beautiful Selka.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

What a peaceful place for you to reflect on Selka and all your happy memories.
Beautiful!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

How beautiful! What a peaceful spot to spend a few minutes each day. David Austin roses are fantastic.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So beautiful and peaceful looking. I'm gald you included a picture of your dear Selka, too. I never get enough of seeing his sweet old gray face. Such a dear soul.


----------

